# Just making a new nail art design for SUMMER !



## naillover (May 14, 2012)

See what i have design for my sister the other day. i think it is most suitable for summer


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## sleepykat (May 15, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## TeresaDouglas (May 15, 2012)

That is absolutely adorable, and perfect for summer! I love the wavy lines of the watermelon rind!

Very nice work!


----------

